# Happy Memorial Day



## Scarecrow (May 29, 2011)

Taken at the WWII Cemetery in Manilla  PI. 





I hope I caught the message I saw when I shot this




Everyone please enjoy today and take moment to remember those who gave the ultimate sacrifice...


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2011)

We're having an annual service tomorrow morning at the local cemetery.  I always take pix.  I'll post 'em later in the day.


----------



## Scarecrow (May 30, 2011)

Cool thanx Sparky. Figured I would post em today as it is memorial day in Japan.


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2011)

As promised:


For the past 20 years, we've had a ceremony at the entrance of the local cemetery honoring those who have served our country and are no longer with us.  I'm proud to state that I have attended every single one of these ceremonies, and for the past 6 years, I've taken photos in a strictly unofficial capacity.  I take 'em just for fun.

This year, I decided to take a different look at the activities.  Sure, there's always an introduction:









and we invoke the blessings of our Creator:








The _GottaZing_ group sings the Nation Anthem:








Mayor Jim Peters reads General Order #11:








The local VFW post presents The Colors,








and all the able veterans are asked to participate in Formation:








A 21-gun salute then follows:








And the Colors are retired:









As I said, this year I decided to look for something beyond the ordinary.  To begin with, there's a flag flying for every hometown hero who has passed away, regardless of cause or date of death. Currently, there's about 430 flags, and more are added every year.

I was under the impression all these years that there's a flag for each veteran_ in this cemetery_.  I was corrected this year.... there's a flag for each local veteran, _no matter where they are interred_.  Be it Normandy, Arlington, Manilla, Flanders Field, Cambridge, Tunisia, Luxembourg, Corozal, Rome, even the next town up the road...... there's a flag here with their name on it.








Attached to each flag is that veterans' name, rank & branch of service  (That name, along with any conflict in which they served, is also on a placard at eye level on the pole it is flying on) :








Before the ceremonies started, I looked around for something different, and found these:
















During the activities, I took these:













I also took my D60, put on my 10,5 fisheye, and set the camera for Remote.  I took it across the road and placed it on a headstone facing back toward the crowd.  I ended up with:







Can anyone guess which one is me?


----------



## hammondfra (May 30, 2011)

I love those shots...thanks for sharing


----------

